# Dulcimer's waiting thread. Saving the best for last!



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

My last doe to kid this year is due in a little less than a month. She, as the others were, is a first freshener and her dam was the best of the herd I bought my foundation does from. She is bred to my best buck, Olentangy Soul Centurion. His dam was the Alpine first place 3 year old/best udder and overall reserve best udder at ADGA Nationals last year and he is line bred on her wonderful lines. We have two beautiful doelings out of him already from Dulcie's niece and are hoping for at least one doe from Dulcie(all does would be even better!). She is due May 17th and is huge, even mores than the pictures show.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Best for last, as they say. She's a really pretty doe, good luck!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Dulcie has reached her due date today and has been faking us out all week. I'm sleeping in the barn until she goes, though hopefully she won't have them at some ungodly hour (unlike our other two). She looked huge to me last month, but now looks about the same. I am guessing a singleton, but I've been wrong on everyone else so far.

She is our last doe to kid this season and I am hoping to get a doe from her. She is out of the very best doe in the herd I bought her from, and possibly the last daughter that doe will have. She dislocated her hip last year just before kidding and will not be rebred unless she recovers, which to date she has not. The breeder was originally planning to retain Dulcie but was kind enough to let me bring her home. I even got to see her be born from two states away via webcam! Suffice to say, she is very special to me and I really hope this kidding goes well for us. Wish us luck and think pink!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Ligs are gone, sides have dropped, and she's pawing around a bit. Looks like today is the day.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I always look forward to your girls kidding, they're awesome! Happy Kidding!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

happy kidding! thinking pink!!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Goodluck  thinking pink for you. Shes beautiful,cant wait to see the babies  Wish my girl would throw hers already.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Dulcie kidded yesterday around 8 pm with two gorgeous doelings. The first one was a bit of a nail biter, as she tried to come out tail first, but I was able to go in and get ahold of her hind legs and deliver her breech. Second doe came out perfectly. I'm so happy we got girls! Aside from the one buckling that my brother in law had reserved, we got all does this year!

This is the cou clair, who came first:









And this is the cou blanc:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!!!!! Love alpines!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I can hardly believe my good fortune this year. It is my first year kidding and every doe had exactly what I had hoped for, came out of it healthy, and was in love with their babies. It doesn't get any better than that. I am so happy.


----------

